

Extrasolar - Dev Diary 1: "Rover" an alien planet - Claudus
http://www.lazy8studios.com/2012/extrasolar_blog_1

======
Claudus
Indie game developer, Lazy 8 Studios just posted a developer diary for a game
they are working on called "The Extrasolar Project"
(<http://www.exoresearch.com/>)

The game allows you to control a rover on an alien planet as you explore and
take hi-res photos of the planet's surface.

Lazy 8 Studios has previously released a Steampunk themed puzzle game called
"Cogs" (<http://www.cogsgame.com/>)

